# se tale link è giusto sul tuo repository



## bior

Secondo voi è corretto usare l'indicativo nella seguente frase?

Potresti verificare se tale link *è* giusto sul tuo repository?

Oppure bisogna usare il congiuntivo?

Potresti verificare se tale link sia giusto sul tuo repository?


A me il congiuntivo suona male


----------



## Joshua P.

Ciao,

ho appena consultato la mia grammatica. Dice che l'uso del congiuntivo nelle interrogative indirette sottolina la forza argomentativa della domanda. Viene usato soprattutto nella lingua scritta. Se si tratta invece di una domanda di poco conto di solito viene usato l'indicativo (soprattutto nel parlato).

Saluti
Joshua


----------



## bior

Beh! Allora si può dire in entrambi i modi.


----------



## matoupaschat

Joshua P. said:


> Ciao,
> 
> ho appena consultato la mia grammatica. Dice che l'uso del congiuntivo nelle interrogative indirette sottolina la forza argomentativa della domanda. Viene usato soprattutto nella lingua scritta. Se si tratta invece di una domanda di poco conto di solito viene usato l'indicativo (soprattutto nel parlato).
> 
> Saluti
> Joshua


Ciao Joshua,
Potresti levarmi una curiosità e dirmi qual è la tua grammatica?
Un saluto .


----------



## Joshua P.

Ah, mi dispiace, mi sono proprio dimenticato di indicare la fonte. L'ho guardato in una grammatica meno complessa per stranieri. Si chiama _Grammatica avanzata della lingua italiana con esercizi_ ed è della casa editrice Alma.


----------



## Necsus

> Potresti verificare se tale link è giusto sul tuo repository?


 Interrogative indirette? Che io sappia il punto di domanda è l'elemento grafico che contraddistingue le interrogative _dirette_, indicandone il tono ascendente nella lingua parlata.


----------



## matoupaschat

Joshua P. said:


> Ah, mi dispiace, mi sono proprio dimenticato di indicare la fonte. L'ho guardato in una grammatica meno complessa per stranieri. Si chiama _Grammatica avanzata della lingua italiana con esercizi_ ed è della casa editrice Alma.



Grazie 



Necsus said:


> Interrogative indirette? Che io sappia il punto di domanda è l'elemento grafico che contraddistingue le interrogative _dirette_, indicandone il tono ascendente nella lingua parlata.


Scusami, Necsus, ma non ci sarebbe qui un interrogativa diretta "_P__otresti verificare ...?" _seguita da una indiretta _"... se tale link *è* giusto sul tuo repository?" _?
Un caro saluto


----------



## Necsus

Naturalmente posso sbagliare, Matou, ma secondo me _verificare _non ha i requisiti per reggere un'interrogativa indiretta, non esprimendo domande o dubbi. Quindi il _se _qui avrebbe in realtà valore completivo (puoi verificare che tale link sia giusto/ la giustezza di tale link?).


----------



## matoupaschat

Da quanto capisco sulla Serianni, qui avremmo un'interrogativa indiretta: "Tradizionalmente le interrogative sono considerate molto affini alle completive, se non addirittura una loro sottospecie (...). La differenza consiste nei diversi segnali di subordinazione (_che_ per soggettive e oggettive, _se_ o singoli pronomi e congiunzioni nelle interrogative;...)​Leggendo il resto (Serianni XXIV 83 e segu.), mi sembra che abbiamo qui riunite tutte le condizioni necessarie, ma dimmi tu!

Buona giornata.


----------



## Joshua P.

Scusatemi, ma potrebbbe essere che si tratti di un'interrogativa indiretta dipendente da una diretta?

Perché "Potresti ..." è sicuramente un'interrogativa diretta (ecco perché qui abbiamo il punto interrogativo), ma la frase introdotta dal se dovrebbe essere un'interrogativa indiretta considerando le indicazioni citate da matou.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Con le indirette, a seconda dell'uso, viene adoperato il congiuntivo, il condizionale e anche l'indicativo.
Il condizionale quando l'interrogativa è riportata. Ad es.:
- Saresti contento?
- Mi chiedi se sarei contento? 

L'indicativo nelle indirette non è quasi adoperato, tranne che nel parlato (ma non dà una necessaria base temporale: _Mi chiedo se tu stia bene_ è molto più largo e e temporalmente comprensivo di _Mi chiedo se tu stai bene)_.

A parte quindi una mia riserva sul fatto che si usi _link_ (andrebbe bene_ collegamento_ ad esempio) credo sia fondamentale l'uso del congiuntivo, perché l'indicativo non è adatto a quella rappresentazione, almeno non in italiano (in altre lingue è usato normalmente, e da questo capisco che qualche straniero si faccia un'idea arlecchinesca dell'indicativo nostro, ma noi non lo spostiamo a piacere qui e là come fanno altri - giustamente - in altri idiomi).


----------



## Necsus

matoupaschat said:


> Leggendo il resto (Serianni XXIV 83 e segu.), mi sembra che abbiamo qui riunite tutte le condizioni necessarie, ma dimmi tu!


Io dicoti che leggendo il 'segu.' [XIV,85] si trova che "In tutti casi l'elemento reggente [dell'interrogativa indiretta] - verbale, nominale o aggettivale - indica un'operazione dell'intelletto (_sapere, credere, pensare, chiedere; domanda, incertezza, quesito; curioso, indeciso_, ecc.) o una percezione (_vedere, scorgere, sentire_, ecc.)". E secondo me, come dicevo sopra, _verificare _non risponde a questi requisiti.


----------



## matoupaschat

Mmm... Avevo letto. L'importante è sapere se 'verificare' comporta un'operazione dell'intelletto o una percezione. Io direi di sì, ma è discutibile.


----------



## Necsus

Secondo me no. Non nel senso richiesto per reggere le interrogative indirette (dubbio o domanda). Regge una completiva.
E più avanti, parlando delle preposizioni ipotetiche, Serianni dice [XIV,151-155]: "In molti casi la proposizione introdotta da _se_+indicativo [come in questo caso, a mio avviso] assume valori particolari, non specificamente ipotetici. E precisamente:
[...]
IV. Completivo. Si ha dopo verbi che ammettono il costrutto completivo (generalmente col congiuntivo, se esplicito): «le dispiace _se do_ un'occhiata al suo giornale? (= che dia un'occhiata)».


----------



## matoupaschat

Ho riesumato una grammatica comprata diversi anni fa e lasciata da parte perché troppo complicata per me, perfino nel semplice atto della consultazione causa un'impaginazione da incubo. Si tratta della "Grande grammatica italiana di consultazione" a cura di L.Renzi e G.Salvi, il Mulino, Bologna 1991.

Tra l'altro, precisa "Le classi di predicati reggenti", di cui riproduco soltanto i verbi (Vol II, XIII.1.3.4, p.700-701):
Le classi di predicati che possono reggere una interrogativa, distinte per verbi, locuzioni verbali, aggettivi e nomi sono:​[...]
*c) *predicati indicanti forme di comunicazione: _dire, indicare, informare, raccontare, mostrare, _ecc.
[...]
*f)* predicati epistemici e di atteggiamenti mentali, indicanti conoscenza che si viene acquisendo: _scoprire, trovare, notare, imparare,_ ecc.
*g)* predicati indicanti decisione: _decidere, determinare, specificare, *controllare*, _ecc.
​Buona domenica! 

*Edit*  Ho appena ritrovato l'abbreviazione per _seguenti_: _sgg. _


----------



## Necsus

Ottima ricerca, Matou!  Però visto che per l'appunto viene specificato 'classi di predicati che _possono _reggere un'interrogativa', nel caso in questione io mi permetto di rimanere della mia idea, documentata sopra.


----------



## bior

Allora secondo da quello che dite sopra qual è il modo giusto? Congiuntivo o Indicativo?
Come avevo già scritto sopra la frase al congiuntivo sembra stonare...
"Potresti verificare se tale link sia /è giusto sul tuo repository?"


----------



## Necsus

Bior, per me è giusto l'indicativo, per i motivi che ho detto sopra. E anche nel caso che la si voglia considerare un'interrogativa indiretta, l'indicativo va benissimo, a mio avviso.


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> Ottima ricerca, Matou!  Però visto che per l'appunto viene specificato 'classi di predicati che _possono _reggere un'interrogativa', nel caso in questione io mi permetto di rimanere della mia idea, documentata sopra.


Grazie, Necsus. E qual è la differenza pratica nell'uso, di sapere che ci si trova di fronte a un'interrogativa indiretta o una completiva? Se è solo il piacere di sapere, lascio perdere subito le ricerche approfondite. Comunque, rassicurati, dopo questa domanda, non ti disturbo più con l'argomento.


----------



## Necsus

Ma quale disturbo, Matou? Gli scambi di idee con te sono sempre estremamente utili e piacevoli. 
Sicuramente in questo caso si tratta più che altro di piacere della conoscenza, ma dal punto di vista pratico nella mia proposta ci sarebbe eventualmente anche la spiegazione del perché andrebbe usato l'indicativo e non il congiuntivo.


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> ... ma dal punto di vista pratico nella mia proposta ci sarebbe eventualmente anche la spiegazione del perché andrebbe usato l'indicativo e non il congiuntivo.


 Temo di non capire cosa vuoi dire , dato che l'indicativo va bene anche nelle interrogative indirette se la reggente non è negativa...


----------



## Necsus

Evidentemente non sono stato chiaro io. L'indicativo va bene in tutti e due i casi, certo, l'ho detto prima. Ma se effettivamente si tratta di una completiva non va bene il congiuntivo (oggetto della domanda iniziale), perché il _se _con quel valore si costruisce coll'indicativo, come ho riportato sopra.


----------



## matoupaschat

Effettivamente, Necsus, in questo caso preciso, non vedo che vantaggi ad ammettere la tua spiegazione. Così si va sul sicuro...
Stammi bene!


----------

